# How long does your fire grate last?



## Caveat (20 Jan 2011)

Just curious really. It looks like another one of ours is on the way out and I suppose we got it maybe just over two years ago.

Would this be the normal lifespan? We light fires between October and March usually. 

e.g. almost every day during December and January and less frequently obviously at the beginning and end of this Oct - Mar season.


----------



## wbbs (20 Jan 2011)

This is something that has been annoying me, I built my house 20 yrs ago, first grate lasted at least 13/14 yrs, since then I have had to replace it every year, pretty much just lasts winter season and I dont light huge fires, often just a fire log.   I initially blamed the smokeless coal thinking it was doing the damage but after making a few enquiries I have been told that what is wrong is the quality of the grates is much inferior to what was available years ago.  

I would willingly pay more for a better one but there is nothing around, I even asked at a place that makes iron things etc but they said that the quality of stuff they had access to wouldnt be much better.  Last few years new one cost me €25 but got one this year for €20


----------



## Caveat (20 Jan 2011)

Thanks - it's not just me then.



wbbs said:


> ...what is wrong is the quality of the grates is much inferior to what was available years ago.


 
Replace "grates" with a million and one other things seemingly.

Granny, I apologise, you were right all these years


----------



## clonboy (20 Jan 2011)

i gave up buying them, and for my parents of late i have bought a length of 16mm solid square bar, and made my own, has lasted quite well and nearly enough steel to make 2 of them.

think the bar was about 12 euro when i bought it


----------



## Gulliver (20 Jan 2011)

Most grates are made from cheap cast iron and do not last.  They also consist of three separate parts - a base made of cast iron, and a two-part frontpiece. The bottom frontpiece allows one to take out an ashpan, which is usually lightweight and becomes useless quickly.

Recently, after some frustration and some near-misses as the frontpiece fell outwards while hot, I designed my own grate and had it made by a blacksmith - [broken link removed]in West Cork.  More accurately, I adapted the design of one of their standard models no FG 103.  

The result is a two-piece very heavy-weight forged steel grate in which the base and front are a single unit, and the lower-front and ashpan are another unit - in a 16-inch fireplace.  The grate is designed to bring the fire 100mm forward on the hearth.  The ashpan catches virtually all of the ash, and it is almost never necessary to take out the grate for cleaning.  

The fire burns so very much better, and above all, is safe, in that the front will never fall forward.  And since it is forged steel, I expect it to last a long time.

Of course, it was not cheap at €250, but really good.


----------



## demoivre (21 Jan 2011)

About two years !


----------

